

Just Curious - Why Are Only Some Stories Nofollowed? - cvos

I love reading hackernews, but just noticed a Curious quirk.  The story links appear to have random nofollow tags assigned to them. In this screenshot, 4 out of 30 homepage links are nofollowed.   http://www.img7.com/images/hakckernew.jpg<p>I'm just wondering if this  random or editorially controlled.
======
mooism2
They're all links that have collected fewer than 10 votes. (I don't know what
the exact threshold is.)

